# Beratung, Support und generelle Informationen



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. September 2010)

Auf unserer Webseite bieten wir  euch eine Reihe von Beratungstools für die richtige Auswahl eines Netzteils sowie generelle Informationen zu unserer gesamten Produktpalette an.  Darüber hinaus sind wir natürlich auch online für Euch erreichbar. Unter der Rubrik Service findet Ihr alle wichtigen Kontaktdaten zu unseren be quiet! Mitarbeitern, die gerne Eure Anfragen entgegennehmen und Euch zu Themen rund um Netzteile und Kühlung beraten.

*PSU Calculator*
Mit Hilfe unseres PSU-Calculators wird die Leistung eures PC-Systems ermittelt und eine Netzteil-Empfehlung ausgesprochen. Hier könnt ihr wahlweise auf einen *Quick*- oder *Experten*-Modus zurückgreifen.
_Bitte beachtet, dass unser PSU Calculator mit den Peak-Werten der einzelnen Komponenten arbeitet._

*Produktvergleich*
Unser Produktvergleich ermöglicht den Vergleich von bis zu drei Produkten einer Kategorie. Hier könnt ihr bequem und übersichtlich alle technischen Daten in einer Tabelle vergleichen. Ihr findet den Produktvergleich auf jeder Produktseite oder direkt unter folgenden Links:
Produktvergleich *Netzteile*
Produktvergleich *Kühler*
Produktvergleich *Lüfter*

*Lexikon*
In unserem Lexikon erklären wir viele Fachbegriffe, die wir auf unserer Webseite verwenden. Hier erhaltet ihr Informationen und Grundlagen zu Zertifikaten, Anschlüssen, Technologien und generellen Fachbegriffen aus der PC-Technik.
Unser Lexikon findet ihr *unter diesem Link*
Ihr vermisst eine Begriffsklärung oder habt Anregungen zu unserem Lexikon? Schreibt uns einfach eine Mail mit eurem Anliegen an [color=#ff7f00][B]lexikon@be-quiet.de[/color][/B].

*FAQ*
Im Servicebereich unserer Webseite findet ihr einige wichtige Fragen und Antworten zu unseren Produkten, die häufig an unsere Mitarbeiter aus dem Serviceteam gestellt werden.
*FAQ-Bereich* auf der be quiet! Webseite.

*Kontakt zu unserem Serviceteam*
Hier im Supportforum antwortet Stefan so schnell wie möglich auf Eure Anfragen. Natürlich könnt Ihr unser Serviceteam in Glinde auch telefonisch oder per Mail erreichen. Die Kontaktdaten findet Ihr *hier*.


----------

